# Pastel x normal



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

What do you get when you put a normal to a pastel? Are they all normal het pastel or do you get a mix? Cheers


----------



## Bam79 (Oct 25, 2011)

50% chance of each :2thumb:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

no hets when it comes to pastel, just pastels and normals


----------



## Bam79 (Oct 25, 2011)

Bam79 said:


> 50% chance of each :2thumb:


Meant to state 50% chance of Normals and 50% chance of pastels :whistling2:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

SilverSky said:


> no hets when it comes to pastel, just pastels and normals


Correction: no *normal-looking* hets when it comes to pastel, just pastels *(AKA het pastels)* and normals.

A heterozygous gene pair has two genes that are not the same. A pastel has a pastel mutant gene paired with a normal gene -- manifestly two genes that are not the same. 

BTW, this is true for royal pythons. It is not true for pastel boa constrictors.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

paulh said:


> Correction: no *normal-looking* hets when it comes to pastel, just pastels *(AKA het pastels)* and normals.
> 
> A heterozygous gene pair has two genes that are not the same. A pastel has a pastel mutant gene paired with a normal gene -- manifestly two genes that are not the same.
> 
> BTW, this is true for royal pythons. It is not true for pastel boa constrictors.


You're best to mention, although a pastel is technically a heterozygous gened animal then it's still called just pastel and not a het pastel, it would be true to say het super pastel though, however confusing : victory:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

eightball said:


> You're best to mention, although a pastel is technically a heterozygous gened animal then it's still called just pastel and not a het pastel, it would be true to say het super pastel though, however confusing : victory:


Genotype is the actual identity of the genes. Phenotype is the appearance that a genotype produces. Homozygous and heterozygous refer to genotypes, not to phenotypes. It is technically incorrect to mix genotype and phenotype terms. 

A pastel mutant gene paired with a normal gene is the het pastel genotype, which produces the pastel phenotype (appearance). 

Two pastel mutant genes is the homozygous pastel genotype, which produces the super pastel phenotype. 

When we write pastel and super pastel, we assume that the reader will understand what the genotypes are from the phenotype names.

"Het super pastel" is both confusing and technically wrong.


----------

